# XPath schreiben



## wersi77 (2. Mrz 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte von einem gegebenen Element zu einem bestimmten Child-Element navigieren und dieses anpassen. Hierbei lediglich Attribute oder den direkten Textinhalt zwischen den Tags.
Leider bekommen ich hier dauernd eine Exception, wenn ich den TextContent setzen möchte.
Darf man nach einer XPath Anfrage überhaupt noch schreibend zugreifen? Oder kann man es ggf. auch direkt mit einer XPath Anfrage setzen?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## wersi77 (2. Mrz 2015)

Fall erledigt. Denkfehler,... was sonst!


----------

